# EURO Shows another NOR"EASTER NOV 19



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanksgiving week....hmm looks interesting.

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&groupid=9554&topicid=11777&Itemid=179


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*Euro/GFS Sniffin' out a nor'easter*

EURO/GFS sniffin' out a nor'easter near thanksgiving.

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&groupid=9554&topicid=11777&Itemid=179


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

hey Rob...I figured we can keep all of your updates for each storm in the same thread so I merged your two threads into this one

thanks :waving:


----------

